# Iphone : Calendrier : Alertes par défaut



## mike2000 (13 Juillet 2021)

Hello hello, sur mon iphone 12 mini (ios 14.6) dans Calendrier je voudrais changer l'heure des alertes par défaut. C'est 9h je voudrais changer en 10h. Ca semble impossible ?? C'est quand même bête.


----------

